# glo-lite danios???????



## Destinee (Dec 11, 2007)

I work at petland and I just got in 20 glo light danios, they are lime green, hot pink, neon blue and neon orange. They obviously dye them. But I heard they use a acid bath to eat the slime coat off the fish and then put them into dye and then back into water.........IS this true????????


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Glo-lite danios are not dyed. They use the DNA from jellyfish to make them glow. They are not like the painted fish.

http://www.glofish.com/about.asp#science_3


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I believe they are GM fish (Genetically Modified) and I believe they are illegal. TFK had an article on them, and I'm sure if you google them, you might come across some legal issues. Just a heads up. I also suggest morally you don't buy them.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.isb.vt.edu/articles/jun0405.htm Paragraph 4 for those in Cali.


----------



## Destinee (Dec 11, 2007)

ok thanks for the info, I was just making sure it wasnt like that, I know that they have used methods in the past to "dye fish" as in the painted tetra....Im glad they came up with a new way that is safe for the fish.  I personally think its wierd, but as long as its humane I dont care.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

Ah - I had also thought they were the dipped and dyed type, and I have been seeing them at my local pet-largecompany. It's one of those things that catches your eye, and you go, "gee, where did THESE come from??" At my store, they're listed as "glo-fish", but they had zebra danios in a tank next to them, and I saw the physical similarities and then drew my own conclusions, and left the store. I'm not sure how I feel about genetically engineering fish, but then again, we've been doing that to corn (and other crops) for ages, and I have an odd fascination with science... 

If I ever get tired of wild-type angels and lots of plants and real driftwood, I might give these guys a try. As it is, I can't imagine they'd be anything but an eyesore in my own tanks.

My blue betta was kind of weird looking in my tanks.

That is of course, just my opinion, and has nothing to do with how you guys should think of things.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Petland, the puppy store?? *gag*


----------



## rmc (Dec 6, 2005)

I think you might be confusing the Glowfish with the Glowlight Danio. The Choprae Danio is aka Glowlight Danio and is a very attractive "natural" fish. They look awesome in a planted tank but be careful of putting them in with Discus....... they like them too.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I have several of the Glo-light Danios. They are one of my favorite fish, next to loaches. Mine are very social and like to play games with each other, mostly follow the leader (zig zag thru plants) or hide and seek. They are also very curious and will investigate anything new I put in the tank.

I've never seen the blue ones before, my LFS only has green, orange and pink. I may have to ask about them.


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

They have blue ones now?


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

There has been a none genetically modified "blue" zebra danio around for years. Normally i see them with the "leopard" spotted pattern on them. Neat little guys. I remain on the fence with the genetically modified ones...not good but better than dye job IMO. I hate to say it but i have one in my planted tank as a test to see how they do on the long run. I had two but cant seem to find one atm.

Jason


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I think they function pretty much as a regular zebra danio would. I just don't like the fact that the company that created them claimed that they were sterile, when, in fact, it was very easy to breed them. Then they tried to place a ban on breeding glofish, which, of course, is impossible to enforce, and not really under the control of the owner. If you stick enough girls and boys together, eventually you will get fry. This is troublesome, since it has been shown time after time that many fish can survive in warm weather states. Here you have a genetically modified fish that breeds very easily and can survive poor water conditions, available for purchase at a low price. Sounds like a disaster.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I have read that the GM fish are sterile.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

fishscale said:


> This is troublesome, since it has been shown time after time that many fish can survive in warm weather states. Here you have a genetically modified fish that breeds very easily and can survive poor water conditions, available for purchase at a low price. Sounds like a disaster.


They'd be utterly harmless if released into the wild. Not only would their GM nature present no survival advantage, it would probably be a survival _disadvantage_ They'd be more likely to be preyed upon than the wild-type fish 'cause they'd be more visible to predators.

The gene doesn't do anything besides produce Green Fluorescent Protein (GFP,) YFP or RFP anyway. The release of these genes into the environment is way less significant than the issue of pesticide resistance genes transferring to weed species via cross-pollination.

I understand your concern, but I don't think that these particular fish will be a disaster.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

... This isn't going to be a popular reply, but is anyone else thinking that they would be really effective fishing bait for like... small mouth bass?

Cheap, easy to breed, will live in the fishing bucket all day, fluorescent orange and lively... the perfect lure.

And any you don't use can go back into the aquarium at the end of the day.

:icon_idea


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

Blackthumbwoes said:


> There has been a none genetically modified "blue" zebra danio around for years. Normally i see them with the "leopard" spotted pattern on them. Neat little guys. I remain on the fence with the genetically modified ones...not good but better than dye job IMO. I hate to say it but i have one in my planted tank as a test to see how they do on the long run. I had two but cant seem to find one atm.
> 
> Jason


I've seen some bluish danios, but the OP said neon blue. Are the ones you're referring to this vivid in color?



Mangala said:


> ... This isn't going to be a popular reply, but is anyone else thinking that they would be really effective fishing bait for like... small mouth bass?
> 
> Cheap, easy to breed, will live in the fishing bucket all day, fluorescent orange and lively... the perfect lure.
> 
> ...


Sure, I'd use them if I could get them cheap enough.


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

The ones i've seen weren't what i'd call vivid by any means. Though to be honest i wouldn't be surprised if they did tinker blue into them some how. They just havent shown up on the lists where i work yet.

as far as breeding goes from the people i've spoken with that have them, they are fertile if not quite as fertile as normal zebras. 

I found it funny that they make genetically manipulated fish then try to keep people from breeding them...they why the heck did they use the fishy version of a fruit fly for mass market. Put it into something harder to breed. Ah well probably because the genes for zebra danio have been studied for years and years.

jason


----------



## Destinee (Dec 11, 2007)

forddna said:


> Petland, the puppy store?? *gag*


 
Their puppys are wayyy overpriced, but we do take GREAT care of the puppys, not to mention petland is a frachise, so every store operates differently according to their owners. I dont know about the petland near you, but the one I work at, has 2 people at all times constantly cleaning the cages, as soon as they "go" and playing with them all day to assure they dont grow up in cages, giving them baths when they get dirty ect ect.I personally wouldnt buy a dog from a store like that but atleast I know they are taken care of while they are there. but the puppys never stay more than a few days at my store. SO, what can ya do. its a business.

But their fish department is AWESOME. :fish:


The blue colored danios are that neon color...you can still see the regular pattern of the danio. But the blue is def electric blue. They are quite interesting, and one other thing that is pretty cool, they glo under a blacklight  I tried it today at work


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I have also thought of using Guppies as bass bait. The thought did cross my mind many times that if i lived near a bass lake or river, i'd breed them for bait and sell them in my bait store, if I owned one.


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

Destinee said:


> The blue colored danios are that neon color...you can still see the regular pattern of the danio. But the blue is def electric blue. They are quite interesting, and one other thing that is pretty cool, they glo under a blacklight  I tried it today at work


I can't find any info on blue glofish. I hope they hit the stores here soon. I would like to see them.
I used to keep a blue light over my glofish tank. Try that on the blue ones. It made the green ones pop with color. You could see a bright green glow circling their bodies. The pink ones looked better too, but not as impressive as the greens.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Minnows are cheaper.


----------



## rmc (Dec 6, 2005)

I think the yellow ones would work good on walleye. :red_mouth


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Destinee said:


> Their puppys are wayyy overpriced, but we do take GREAT care of the puppys, not to mention petland is a frachise, so every store operates differently according to their owners. I dont know about the petland near you, but the one I work at, has 2 people at all times constantly cleaning the cages, as soon as they "go" and playing with them all day to assure they dont grow up in cages, giving them baths when they get dirty ect ect.I personally wouldnt buy a dog from a store like that but atleast I know they are taken care of while they are there. but the puppys never stay more than a few days at my store. SO, what can ya do. its a business.
> 
> But their fish department is AWESOME. :fish:
> 
> ...


Pet shops that sell puppies = puppy mill enablers. I will not spend one penny in a store that sells puppies.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Scientists breed them by adding a natural fluorescence gene to the fish eggs before they hatch. The fish is born with this unique color, and maintains the color throughout its life. The color is also passed on to their offspring. They were initially bred to detect pollutants in the waterways.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

The article I read says they don't have it perfected yet to detect pollutants. They're only supposed to glow when there are pollutants, but they just glow all the time now.


----------



## Destinee (Dec 11, 2007)

forddna said:


> Pet shops that sell puppies = puppy mill enablers. I will not spend one penny in a store that sells puppies.


 
roud: ....


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

Mangala said:


> The article I read says they don't have it perfected yet to detect pollutants. They're only supposed to glow when there are pollutants, but they just glow all the time now.


I don't know about using them as pollutant detectors, but the technology to genetically modify zebrafish is pretty mature. People have been inserting fluorescent genes into the zebrafish genome under the control of all different kinds of genetic promoters. This means that you can get fluorescence in any tissue or at any developmental stage you want. You want neurons to glow? Bing. You want only particular kinds of neurons to glow? Bing.

Zebrafish became popular in biology because their embryos are clear. You can literally watch the eggs develop into fish in a way that's much, much harder if you're studying mammals.

Here are some random example images I found (and stole) via google:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

They make excellent bait

I'm not too worried about jellyfish DNA getting into the CA fish population
Many of the ignorant folks that are against GMO's really just have fear on their side and the real issue is corporate control and manipulation, not safety.

Bad PR basically, not a real threat. There are real threats, but they are more with weeds and the herbicide resistant genes getting into weeds and poor management.

I use to think like this, but I've learned a lot and decided to educate myself, taking a year long core grad class in plant molecular science here at UC Davis.
They have suspicious of corporate intent more than any. At least those that do the research.

Still, what the heck are all agriculatural domesticated crops?
They have all been manipulated over time.
They use Agrobacterium, which a natural process(bacteria adds it's genes into plants anyway) to add genes we want these days.
Farmers run the numbers and select out the slightly mutant crops that have bigger tomatos etc. GMO's are the same process, just faster.

Like most things, this is really about money.

I think the zebras would look cool.
Few places will pay for such GMO fish in this hobby, Zebras are species that is often used in research which is the real reason why they are coming into the hobby. They made them, then decided to market them to the hobby, the hobby industry did not make them nor fund them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Imagine breeding out a strain of natural "Fire Tiger" danios or guppies. The walley and Bass would go nuts for these. If you look at a guppy from the top, its head shape sorta looks like a rattling crank-bait.


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

I believe Glo-Light Danios were discovered in Taiwan by the company called "Azoo" I'm pretty sure almost everyone has heard of this company. They won many awards for discovering this and they are sold throughout Taiwan. (I'm from Taiwan and went there this past summer) 

Glo-Light Danios are patented -WOW- and can only be sold by fish stores, and not by private sellers. 

Using these Glo-Light Danios wouldn't be a bad idea, kind of expensive I think though. They sell them for $5 a fish around my area.


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Reading my biology book and look what I found : "Researchers had questions about which molecules cause blood vessels to grow. To answer these questions, they used genetic engineering to make the proteins that control blood-vessel growth in zebrafish glow green."

They had a picture just like the one swylie has posted. A little different though. Pretty interesting I'd think.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

That IS really interesting. 

I guess what I was talking about was if they breed nearly as readily as angelfish will, you could get quite the few of them in not a very long time, and then suddenly you've got way too many, but you're going out fishing and what do you do? hm, beloved household pet, or swarm of fishes that can get you food? You decide!


----------



## dstarw (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just to update this thread, fish aren't the only things that glo anymore...*

Search the National Geographic website, or just google glow in the dark animals... who knew this was coming?!


----------

